# استفسار:كيف نقل اشارة تليفون ثابت (ارضي) الي مكان اخر يبعد 2 كيلو وادخاله علي سنترال داخلي



## Elzohery (19 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
مشكلتي هي الاتية 
ادي مكان به خط تليفون وقمنا بتقديم خدمة الانترنت عليه وركبنا اجهزة الارسال للمقر الذي يبعد عن الشقة 2 كيلو وقمنا بإستقبال الانترنت بطريقة ناجحة
ولكن المعضلة الان التي لا اعلم ما هي الاجهزة المستخدمة لبث اشارة التليفون الارضي للمقر الاخر واستقبال المكالمات عليه وارسالها ايضا 
فهل لديكم حل لتلك المشكلة او انواع الاجهزة المستخدمة في ارسال واستقبال الاشارة 
وشكرا لكم
ولدي جهاز موتورلا vonage
هل يمكن ان يفيد في تلك العملية


----------

